# Hibben Claw 2



## clapping_tiger (Aug 28, 2003)

I just got mine and I love it. I just ordered a new one. I have noticed that Karambits (??SP??) are quite expensive, but these have basicly the same design for a lot less. It was originally called the Hibben Kenpo-Karambit Claw II (I think, but I am not positive). I fits nicely into your hand and intergrates well into Kenpo. I have been playing with the one I have and like I stated above I love it. 

There. There is my product review if it is worth anything. After all I am no knife expert or anything.:asian:


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 28, 2003)

I forgot to mention what I like the most about it. The little half moon shape oposite of the blade. If used with the blade down, you can do some major damage with the vertical fist. If used with the blade up, a nice addition to your hammer fist. It just gives you more options.


----------



## Eggman (Aug 28, 2003)

i was wondering if anyone got one and played with it yet.  I will probably have to buy one at the south beach bash when derek hibben brings down the toys.


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 28, 2003)

I got mine last week, I think that they are awesome, especially for the price.


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 29, 2003)

looks like a good knife for the price, but I'm a bit partial to the older model even though it doesn't have a ring.  Personal preference really, but it would seem that the older one would be easier to carry, its smaller and doesn't have the prongs sticking up from the ring to poke you in the side.  It also has a snap retention built onto the blade.  I'm probably going to pick one up before there all gone. (I'm probably going to get both since they're cheap enough!) When I get the Claw 2 I'll probably grind down those prongs.  Even though the prongs add something (more cutting (poking) area, it takes away some other things, concelability/carry and extended position.

Thanks

Andy


----------



## arnisandyz (Aug 29, 2003)

gen 1 claw


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree with you Andy.

I definitely wouldn't try to twirl the ClawII for a launch.

I do like the prongs as a instrument that can be used for possible pressure point control, i.e., like the ramp on the Gunting, and as an anchor for some hand positions.

Thank care,

Harold


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 29, 2003)

I love the 1st generation claw...I'll have to check out the 2nd generation!


----------



## Kroy (Oct 2, 2003)

Those are fantastic, who sells them?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 2, 2003)

I have two, both were from kenpo 2000 sources(see websight); also, you may contact Mr. Hibben himself. By the way he is freinds with my old First Sergeant, Kit Carson. Small world.


----------



## OULobo (Oct 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *
> I definitely wouldn't try to twirl the ClawII for a launch.
> *



This was my only reservation with this nice little toy. The price is right, the materials are decent, the design is pretty close to a traditional karambit, but those nubs are a mixed blessing. I agree with the idea that they are great for extra damage on certain strikes, but you do loose the ability to "twirl" and you can catch the nubs on clothes really easy during a draw.  So I did the best thing for the situation, I bought two and ground the nubs on one off.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 15, 2003)

... but I got the Hibben Kenpo-Karambit Claw II this weekend at a seminar I was attending with him (throwing seminar).  

I like the nubs for versitility and having the "options" available, while still being 100% ready to cut.  I would never carry it in Texas, which actually has pretty lenient laws defining illegal blades.  You use it, you better lose it, or say you took it away from the perp.

-Michael


----------



## Elfan (Oct 15, 2003)

Michael Billings, what characteristic of the blade makes it illegal in Texas?


----------



## Eggman (Oct 15, 2003)

i just picked one up two weeks ago and am very pleased with it. would definitely recommend for the novice and expert alike.


----------

